# Which Generation was I born into?



## pixiepearl4 (Jan 16, 2015)

I was born in 1998. I think I'm Z bug I don't feel like it D:

Just wondering D:


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I would assume you are Z by your age, why don't you think you are Z?


----------



## LanceDead13 (May 19, 2015)

1998 is Gen Z. Hey you don't have to feel like you're in a generation to actually be in it. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Wtpmjgda (Dec 15, 2014)

98-02 are yz cusps. Thats the reason why you feel you not belongs to gen z or gen y. You can claim both. Or these group leaning more to gen Z.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

It's obvious that you can see your own demographic from your profile here. So, Generation Z.


----------

